# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  astma??

## kasia3313

witam mam takie pytanie. od czerwca 2011r,kaszlałam i stwierdzono u mnie krztusiec,do tej pory ciagle kaszle,w okresie wakacji,gdy choroba nasilila sie bardziej dusiłam sie po 2 do 4 razy na dzien.na dzien dzisiejszy ciagle kaszle.juz sie nie dusze,łapie kazde przeziebienie,a zadne leki mi nie pomagaja,na dodatek strasznie szybko sie męcze,co czasem takze powoduje kaszel.prosze o odp.co moze mi byc czy mogą to byś pierwsze objawy astmy?co mam dalej robic?jakie badania wykonac?proszę o szybką odpowiedź

----------

